# Coffee Compass



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Recently I ordered some very nice single origin beans from Coffee Compass on 15,08,2012 some Java Lingtong, Peru Tunki Mayo and some Indian Balmaadi Estate Organic and they have been very nice, i really liked the Indian Balmaadi Estate Organic until one lot had a very large stone in it. its bout 4 times the size of a coffee bean but from the roasting process was the same colour, its not the same colour allover now as its bean in the burrs of my grinder and suffered some damage along with my burrs?? this was pr

This was pretty much what i sent to them today, my poor little MC2 was damaged.

well I couldn't have hope for a better response









not only did Richard the head roaster offer to have my grinder repaired but some quality beens gratis as well, it was a very apologetic, professional and friendly reply, also in the emails that followed it turns out he has a La Spaziale Vivaldi and a Malkonig vario on demand at home.

i wouldn't hesitate to recommend using them.


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

not only did Richard the head roaster offer to have my grinder repaired but some quality beens gratis as well

Its always encouraging to hear when a company put things right after a mistake - That will encourage me on using them next time I am going to order beans online - its just a pity that there are so few companies like that.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, they are a great company, really nice people, I only stopped buying their coffee because they put Kopi Luwak back on the menu, to be fair they will make a fair bit of money on it and times are hard, I just don't like the whole luwak thing. However they are really nice people and I wouldn't stop others from buying their coffee, They are very generous and will look after you. I love the custom labels aswell its a really nice touch. They will also roast to whatever profile you want to try, so if you would like a darker or lighter roast they are happy to experiment for you.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Well a quick update on the service from Coffee Compass, this afternoon i got a very friendly and chatty email telling me that the new burrs had been sent the day before along with some coffee and wanted to make sure i got them, when i got home , there was a lovely smelling parcel with some new Iberital burrs along with two bags of coffee in it







125g of Stone-Free Ethiopia Sidamo, that did make me smile, and 250g of indonesian Sulawesi Kalossi Toraja Gr1 beans, i was pleasantly surprised.

From my communications with Richard i get the felling that he is very passionate about what he dose and cares a lot about customer service.

they do seam to want do that bit extra to keep their customers happy.

its been a refreshing change and think they will be getting more of my custom, an may even go for the years subscription as i get a sneaking suspicion i wont be disappointed


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been using Coffee Compass for a couple of years now and have always been impressed with the service and very happy to recommend to others (as I have done elsewhere on the Forum). They stock a good supply of Malawi beans which I am very partial to.


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

Placed an order with coffee compass last week and the order hadn't arrived after 5 days so contacted them and received another order next day!

Very satisfied customer







Would highly reccomend the service and also the coffee.

Rob


----------



## malkyvich (Jan 25, 2019)

This is good to hear as I just ordered with them and came here to check what people were saying


----------



## Ham (Dec 20, 2018)

Been buying from them for a while now, since I found they have a Cuban Serrano. These days, because of Paypal, you can't buy online (it's a US-Cuba thing) but they still sell it, you just have to call up and order over the phone. Their service has always been excellent and I enjoy their blends.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Jez W said:


> not only did Richard the head roaster offer to have my grinder repaired but some quality beens gratis as well
> 
> Its always encouraging to hear when a company put things right after a mistake - That will encourage me on using them next time I am going to order beans online - its just a pity that there are so few companies like that.


 It wasn't their mistake. You should always check every bag of beans from every roaster for foreign materials. There can be very tiny stones in green coffee.



RobD said:


> Recently I ordered some very nice single origin beans from Coffee Compass on 15,08,2012 some Java Lingtong, Peru Tunki Mayo and some Indian Balmaadi Estate Organic and they have been very nice, i really liked the Indian Balmaadi Estate Organic until one lot had a very large stone in it. its bout 4 times the size of a coffee bean but from the roasting process was the same colour, its not the same colour allover now as its bean in the burrs of my grinder and suffered some damage along with my burrs?? this was pr
> 
> This was pretty much what i sent to them today, my poor little MC2 was damaged.
> 
> ...


 Really surprised you got that result, you're very lucky! I don't think many roasters would have done that, I believe most have warnings in their T&Cs tell you to check for stones. Now you know to check all of your bags from now on from any roaster, it only takes a small one to get in there to do the damage! I can't see a picture of the burrs but I'm assuming the grinder has some safety measures and it turned itself off when a stone got lodged in the burrs? If it was a big stone and it only damaged the top of the burrs they should still be fine to use if they're a little dinged up...if the stone got in deeper than the breaker though then no.


----------

